# 35k Service on a TTRS..cost how much?!



## Hunter731 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just called manhattan Audi and they quoted me $1,100 for the 35k scheduled maintenance. It doesn't sound like they're doing much except changing the spark plugs, oil change and just alot of checking around to see if nothings leaking..etc. Does $1,100 sound right?

Thanks


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

No and for the love of god NO DONT go to Manhattan Audi. There are many documented threads online with how ****ty that place is. Id hit up somewhere close. Beiner Audi is just outside the city in queens. Ive heard theres a good dealer in Brooklyn as well. 

Another suggestion would be to call Linden Volkswagen in Jersey. Is a VW dealer but they are awesome, do great work give back to the community as well.


----------

